# Denim backstop



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I always wanted a tranportable backstop that folds to full size and is silent in operation. This is the result. I have a new respect for those who sew for a living, it actually took me a whole day and 90 yards of twine to get everything in place.

The shape is retained by a wooden cross on top of the box (It's possible to put it inside for better looks, but is takes much longer to disassemble). Two Rings on the lower side allow to anchor the box to the ground on windy days.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! Nice work, Melchior!









Looks like the _ultimate_ in portable shooting fun!!!


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, Thwupp-p-p! I think it is








I had some ideas how to simplify the construction. I think I'm addicted to backstop sewing...


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Nice construction....


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Melchior said:


> ...I think I'm addicted to backstop sewing...


heh. You may have to start up a _thimble_ collection?!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice mel, not sure if you wanna play with it more, but mine has some small steel rivet joints in it that stiffen the bottom a bit. I'm sure you could make something to duplicate it. They fold up into each other as well, it's still quite portable.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ha! I love sewing, my mum didn't believe I still knew how to sew after all these years, she taught me when I was 7/8, I sew things all the time, I find it very Zen in nature. And specifically for slingshots, I use a very thin leather for my pouches which I fold and sew, this gives a very soft flexible pouch which grips the ammo with sensitivity ... I love it.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw some very well crafted pouches on a Czech tournament: The shooter used very tin leather and seamed the rim and the band holes (like you would do with a button hole). He said they outlast the bands so long that it makes the work worthwile.

@njenkins: How do the rivets straighten the bottom?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Melchior said:


> I always wanted a tranportable backstop that folds to full size and is silent in operation. This is the result. I have a new respect for those who sew for a living, it actually took me a whole day and 90 yards of twine to get everything in place.
> 
> The shape is retained by a wooden cross on top of the box (It's possible to put it inside for better looks, but is takes much longer to disassemble). Two Rings on the lower side allow to anchor the box to the ground on windy days.


That looks amazing Mel!!!! Do you have a pattern or instructions?


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, I can give you a pattern. However, I plan to make the simpler version next week and think it is worthwile to compare both models. The current one has 9 cloth parts + the suspended rug inside, next version will consist of only 3 parts + rug. PM me if you like to have a pattern for this version.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Belay that.. The bottom just has wire going through the opening across the target area to make it stiffer for flyers. The rivets are on the top and they go from front to back of target. Then bungie like material with hooks to stretch it out and open the square shape up.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

This one is the simplified version - it uses a front with cut-out target opening. The opening's rims are reinforced with straps. And the backstop's shape is retained by two lengths of wood running parallel to the side walls. (I need to make two that fit the backstop better, these are from stop #1 )


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice


----------

